# Weekend Plans



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought I'd post all the stuff I want to get done this weekend so I'm held accountable.
1- Finish cleaning porch so I can use it.
2- Clean windows
3- Power wash patio
4- Buy lettuce and pansies and plant them
5- Plus all the other ongoing chores, laundry, cleaning, cooking, blah blah blah

I'll check back in on Sunday and let you all know how miserably I've failed. ound: but I have good intentions.

Better get off the forum and get to work!


----------



## Regina (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh Jenny, sounds like my list. Clean and straighten the garage, clear out the flower beds, I second cleaning the windows. We can't plant here yet in Michigan, (I can't at least it is still to cold at night). But yes where you are it is nice. My family lives outside of Trenton, they have had great weather.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I will check to see how you did! 

I am overwhelmed with my spring projects this year. Everything taking me much longer than I think it is going to. I have to quit looking at the whole job and just focus on making progress. I have a small greenhouse coming, but had to move an arbor, dig up plants and am now digging the area out so I can put gravel down. Also redoing my raised beds with stone. This is where I am feeling my age!


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Regina said:


> Oh Jenny, sounds like my list. Clean and straighten the garage, clear out the flower beds, I second cleaning the windows. We can't plant here yet in Michigan, (I can't at least it is still to cold at night). But yes where you are it is nice. My family lives outside of Trenton, they have had great weather.


Lettuce bought along with some pea seeds and bush beans. I think we're over the worst of it. I bought some geraniums and marigolds too. I'm not brave enough for the begonias or impatients yet though.



motherslittlehelper said:


> I will check to see how you did!
> 
> I am overwhelmed with my spring projects this year. Everything taking me much longer than I think it is going to. I have to quit looking at the whole job and just focus on making progress. I have a small greenhouse coming, but had to move an arbor, dig up plants and am now digging the area out so I can put gravel down. Also redoing my raised beds with stone. This is where I am feeling my age!


It seems like everything takes longer these days! I'm sure the length of time it takes for you chores has nothing to do with Finn and Augie! ound: Half the time I'm outside working with Tim he ends up getting into something and making me stop to rescue him or tell him "NO." Don't overdue it, a bad back is not a good thing.

So.... porch is done. I went to the supermarket and had to stop in Home Goods and ended up buying some red wicker foot stools for the porch chairs. I can never get out of buying something in that store as hard as I try. "Busy Body" is already checking them out, geesh.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Love your new footstools! Really brightens up the space. I'd say you're doing pretty well on your list. All that & it was only a little after 2:00 when you last posted. You're making me feel lazy. I may need a nap.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

jabojenny said:


> Lettuce bought along with some pea seeds and bush beans. I think we're over the worst of it. I bought some geraniums and marigolds too. I'm not brave enough for the begonias or impatients yet though.
> 
> It seems like everything takes longer these days! I'm sure the length of time it takes for you chores has nothing to do with Finn and Augie! ound: Half the time I'm outside working with Tim he ends up getting into something and making me stop to rescue him or tell him "NO." Don't overdue it, a bad back is not a good thing.
> 
> So.... porch is done. I went to the supermarket and had to stop in Home Goods and ended up buying some red wicker foot stools for the porch chairs. I can never get out of buying something in that store as hard as I try. "Busy Body" is already checking them out, geesh.


Love your footstools!!! You are doing well on your list. I had to go get a triple shot espresso to get moving! Went to the garden center and bought the plants for three of my pots - cutting back this year from five.

You are right about Augie and Finn. They have a fenced area near where I am working out in the yard. But even then, they are eating dirt and grass and Finn is humping Augie or being a pill. I finally took his crate out yesterday and put it in the shade because I wasn't getting anything done! :whip:

Now it has gotten too hot to go out and work in the sun, so maybe a nap is in order here too!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Now I'm feeling lazy too. I love your new stools and Linda you have way too much to do so you might as well just relax and do it tomorrow.LOL
I just had two days off after working 7 days and all I got done was my dishes and laundry. I had naps both days and read a book. I will have to make my list and post next week on my day off. So much I need to do like find my spring clothes that are still in boxes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Linda I love going to garden centers that's my favorite thing to do buy plants!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

My plan for tomorrow: Clean the bathrooms, give Riley a haircut, spend many hours at the dog park. I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Linda I love going to garden centers that's my favorite thing to do buy plants!


Yep, mine too....and quilt shops!  Clark County Idea Fair and plant sale this weekend. Though I don't think it is as good as it used to be years ago when it was held in the horse barn. But still fun. Canby plant sale next weekend! Have you been to that one? Wowza. My friend and I went a couple of years ago. We definitely were not in the know on that one - most of the people were getting out of their cars and unloading wagons to pull around and collect all their purchases! Huge crowds at that one too.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

3 out of 5 aint bad.... but I had to attend a boring swim banquet yesterday for four hours that was unplanned. :rant:
Hope everyone else had a productive weekend! Rain today, what a bummer.



jabojenny said:


> I thought I'd post all the stuff I want to get done this weekend so I'm held accountable.
> 1- Finish cleaning porch so I can use it. *DONE* Timmy LOVES it out there, I only hope he doesn't think he can pee out there like he did last year.
> 2- Clean windows *HALFWAY DONE*
> 3- Power wash patio *NOT EVEN CLOSE*
> ...


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

My list was a lot less ambitious. I got it all done except Riley now looks like a bobble head so he needs a little finish work!


----------



## m0rg4n (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm impressed with everything you guys accomplished. 
I still haven't figured out how to manage my time with Indy running around.
We're lucky to not be eating sandwiches most nights :hail:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I left all of Riley's hair outside wherever it landed. There was a lot of it. I thought since it's nest building time, the birds might use it. When I went out this morning, there's not a hair to be found out there.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I made some progress on my chores but did not fare nearly as well as Jen. Went to a huge plant sale and came home with MORE work! ACK. I did get Finn bathed - he was getting gross.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> I left all of Riley's hair outside wherever it landed. There was a lot of it. I thought since it's nest building time, the birds might use it. When I went out this morning, there's not a hair to be found out there.


I save Kodi's hair, because I want to make a scarf out of it. But when my horses lived at home, we often found horse-tail-hair nests that blew down in the fall. I kept the prettiest one... it's all beautiful red hair from my son's Appy's tail.


----------

